# Hedgehog always raise's it's spine's



## Jimroll317 (Feb 1, 2014)

I only bought my hedgehog in a breeder yesterday Jan.30 i think it's 8 years old and today its Very active and always Raise's its spine. every time i came close to roll she always get grumpy
And she didn't give me a chance to carry her.. i feel that I'm only abusing her she was only Staying on her cage. What should i do? i need tips!


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Is she really 8 years old? That's very old for a hedgehog's age.

It's normal for a hedgehog to raise it's spine a sign of being cautious. Since you just acquired her, you are very new to her and she doesn't know you. It takes time for both of you to know each other and you should have a lot of patience to get her to know you. 
So don't feel bad, if she's showing that kind of behavior. She will love you more than what you expect with constant TLC. Just give her time. Your like getting started with an adopted child. =)

You could start by giving her a used shirt of yours for her to get to know your scent or if she love mealworm, try to bribe her with that. My grumpy hedgehog loves mealies. 

Good luck with your new baby! 

You could also read some of the threads here. You can get ideas.


----------



## GoldfishAtHeart (Dec 11, 2013)

My Astrid took over a week just to open up for me, I held her everyday for at least 2 hours while I would study. After the first week she started falling asleep in her cuddle sack but would NOT let me touch her. Holding them in your bare hands definitely helps. I would place my hand in the cuddle sack with Astrid so she could still get used to my scent in the place that she felt most comfortable, eventually she would fall asleep right against my hand. Now I can't get her to ever stop moving haha! It just takes lots of time and patience.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

You'll need to handle her every day. At first, this might be just bundling a huffing, puffing hedgehog onto your lap. Doing it in a dim room that is quiet but not silent can help (music or tv noise). Giving her something to hide under (a shirt, a bag, a blanket) can help.

If you haven't seen it, this is a lovely hedgehog care-guide.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

The hedgehog is new and its probably really scared please recall it was just moved to your house and it has no clue whats going on. Almost all hedgehogs are like that when you first get them. Just handle your new baby everyday and give it one pf your shirts to sleep in and treats when you take it out of its cage. all you can really do is be patient. The shirt will really help because it smells like you good luck.


----------



## slik2o2 (Jan 14, 2014)

You can lift her up with a cuddle sack or a blanket or something and then you can slowly get your hands under her and play with her. After you get your hand/fingers on her underside she will just probably move a lot. You can do some bonding like that but she will most likely poop on you during that time. At least that's what I learned so far but I've only gotten my son yesterday. And if she doesn't eat or drink much just put the food right next to her. Not the bowl but her food. my son wasn't eating or drinking the first night, at least not by himself. I put the kibbles next to him and he would eat some though. Also held the water bottle for him today to drink and he finally did. So that works too.


----------

